# 1962 Vintage Slot Car.. Amt Turnpike '62 Impala



## GALAXIESTARLIFT

Hey guys, I have just inquired a vintage 1962 AMT TURNPIKE SLOT CAR. This is part of a series of 1/25 slot car racing, released by AMT model company, for one year, back in '62. The car I purchased, has a '62 IMPALA body on it. At 49 years old, I remember these sets as a child, but never really knew anything about them, until recent years. Research shows me, all the TRACK sets back in the day, came with a '62 THUNDERBIRD, molded in white. The local hoppy shops, sold the other cars, as accessories, which included a steering wheel, as part of the package. Those cars were a '62 GALAXIE in sweet pea green, a '62 MERCURY, in pale yellow, and a '62 PONTIAC, in a light blue. Later in the year, AMT also made a '62 IMPALA, in red, but it was sold without the steering wheel package, in a smaller box. These colors were molded plastic, and the PONTIAC, was later in the year, released with a "FACTORY" paint job.
AMT re-released the PONTIAC, that was molded in blue, but was painted in bright red at production. You can look at the bottom of the car, and see the molded blue body. I would like to add, that allthough, AMT model company was making 1/25th scale kits, that started in 1958, and had opening hoods with engines, from late 1960, through today. HOWEVER, AMT also made DEALER PROMO cars, for the auto manufacters. with FORD, particularly from the beginning, through the 1960s. NONE of these dealer promos, had opening hoods. The body was molded in one piece. 
In 1962, when the AMT TURNPIKE sets were released, the first cars, which again, were the T-Bird, Galaxie, Mercury, and Pontiac, and NONE of those cars, had opening hoods. 
The IMPALA, is the POINT, of this history lesson. I just purchased an AMT
TURNPIKE '62 IMPALA, from FLEABAY. This is the first one I have EVER seen. I removed the chassis, and it appears the hood DID open. Here is my question, for anyone who is familar with this car. The black interior is turnpike, with the driver's head, and the molded swell points that are factory heated. to hold the glass and interior to the body look untouched. As a matter of fact, there are 4 retainer points on the front, with 2 of them in the hood itself. The seam opening of the hood to fender contact area, is glued shut, like with a brush, like assembly line style.
DOES ANYONE ELSE OUR THERE. have a '62 AMT Turnpike Impala, that might remeber, or have any input, on this.. or was I taken?????......thanks for any help on this...


----------



## tjd241

*Sorry GSL...*

Not at all familiar with these. I think it's a slow time for slots right now, TM's have got most of us chased out of our caves and doing stuff . Hang in there and I'm sure somebody will chime in and lend a hand. nd


----------



## GALAXIESTARLIFT

Times ARE tough... that is why, people are selling off part,or all of their collections.. thanks for the reply....


----------



## tjettim

All I can remember,in the mid sixtys, is having to buy model kits for replacement
bodies for an AMT chassis.Body mounts had to be fabricated to mount the body
to the slotcar chassis,we ran no interior.I ran 65 Galaxies and then 66 Fairlanes.
We glued the hoods shut and glued the glass in.


----------



## Piz

If anyone has any interest , I have a large box of the track all new old stock stuff.


----------



## videojimmy

yeah, the selling has been slow lately. It's a good time to get deals on the bay.... too bad I have pretty much all the cars I want... and I paid peak prices for them too. 

Bummer for me. 

I hate it when I see a car I paid 40 bucks for in 2005 sell for 17 bucks on the bay today. My collection is probably worth half of what I paid for it now. I wasn't expecting that, I thought I'd be able to sell some off them off and at least break even.


----------



## GALAXIESTARLIFT

*Amt Turnpike*

what kind of new boxed track do you have?


----------



## slotcarbill

Piz said:


> If anyone has any interest , I have a large box of the track all new old stock stuff.


Hi, do you still have the AMT Turnpike boxed track available?


----------



## Piz

Sorry I forgot about this . Yes I still have the track , It is new but the boxes are opened ( 3 or 4 large boxes with multipile pieces in each ) , and it was stored in a basement of the local HS for 40+ years so it a little dusty / dirty , But I have many starights and curves along with the clips/ connectors and some sort of guard rail . To tell you the truth I really don't know alot about this stuff so I really don't know what I have . I just know it's to big to sell on ebay in one lot, so I was going to start selling it a couple of pieces at a time. Let me know if you are still interested I will try to photograph and sort it out. 
~Mike


----------



## slotcarbill

Hi Mike,

sorry I took so long to get back to you.. Yes I would be interested in 4 straights and 4 turnpike curves. do you have any crossovers? also I don't know what you collect but If you're interested, I have a bunch of nice Aurora Thunderjets to trade. Let me know.

Bill

slotcarbill


----------



## slotcarbill

Mike,

I'd also like to see some pictures of what you have.

bill


----------



## slotcarbill

*1962 vintage AMT Turnpike Impala*

Hi,

I don't know how much you're involved in the AMT stuff, but for the last year since acquiring an AMT set I have sold some of my tjets and also traded some for AMT cars,parts etc....I have some really nice tjets to trade if you ever want to barter for the Impala.

thanks,

Bill


----------



## GALAXIESTARLIFT

HELLO, anyone have any AMT stuff for sell or trade?


----------



## GALAXIESTARLIFT

THAT was 2 years ago...........I have answered my own questions.. if anybody has any turnpike questions.. I might help.


----------



## header

*AMT turnpike*

GALAXIESTARLIFT, check you PMs I've opened my race set after 40yrs. in storage. I have pictures. I would like to sell it.


----------

